# 2000 Altima rusted rear wheel alignment



## Denito (Mar 26, 2015)

A little help! I went in for an alignment the car was pulling right, they got the both of front right and the right rear but when they tried the left rear the nuts were rusted, they tried everything heat - lubes won't budge. What is the name of the part that's adjusts the Toe & is it a easy pull and replace. Thanks crew


----------

